# Instabilidade e Trovoada em Corroios - 19 Abril 2011



## Lightning (19 Abr 2011 às 21:13)

Boas a todos. Deixo-vos aqui o pouco material que consegui registar num final de tarde, noite e início de madrugada perfeito para quem gosta da Natureza a sério. 

Mais uma vez o azar esteve comigo e poucas foram as condições em que consegui registar o que registei. De centenas e centenas de raios apenas consegui captar menos de meia dúzia. Isto com a máquina. Porque todos eles ficarão gravados para sempre na memória.

Vou-vos ser muito sincero, é com bastante tristeza que lamento não ter conseguido mais que isto, é um peso que fica na consciência, mas o que conta é o esforço... 

Melhores dias e oportunidades virão, assim espero eu.

Espero que gostem.

(Algumas fotos foram apenas cortadas pois estou rodeado de prédios por todo o lado, nenhuma delas foi editada em termos de cores, tons, etc etc.. a única ferramenta que usei foi a de corte para seleccionar o motivo de interesse da foto )











































































Cumprimentos


----------



## Mjhb (19 Abr 2011 às 21:25)

Óptimas fotos Lightening, muitos parabéns!


----------



## Veterano (19 Abr 2011 às 21:39)

Grandes fotos, Lightning, valeu a pena o esforço.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Abr 2011 às 22:27)

Bom material, bem apanhado, parabéns


----------



## actioman (19 Abr 2011 às 22:35)

Lightning, que bons registos! 

A penúltima fotografia tem um "raiozão"!  

E tens ai algumas panorâmicas muito interessantes, parece que alguém abriu uma torneira! lá ao longe!

Obrigado pela partilha e parabéns pelo momento que pudeste vivenciar em directo!


----------



## jodecape (20 Abr 2011 às 01:32)

Boas fotos Lightning


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2011 às 03:16)

Belas fotos, obrigado por partilhares


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Abr 2011 às 15:09)

Muito bom .


----------



## Teles (21 Abr 2011 às 13:15)

Lightning mais uma vez um bom trabalho , obrigado pela partilha e gostava de ter assim uma vista panorâmica


----------



## jorge1990 (21 Abr 2011 às 13:32)

Boas fotos Lightning


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Abr 2011 às 15:10)

Muito bom!!! Belas fotos!! Parabéns!!!


----------

